

Demystifying PR Event in New York City from Hackers & Founders, November 17 - daveambrose
http://plancast.com/p/2oyi

======
daveambrose
Putting together a great event discussing the ins/outs of getting buzz for
your company. Hoping to have a live webcast as well.

------
yoasif_
Not sure I understand how Plancast works.

I logged in via Twitter, and now I can't look at the main home page without
picking a password, etc.

